# Oval Mirror Frame



## Bob Hasti (Apr 8, 2010)

I am building a vanity with a 16" X 20" Oval Mirror- My problem I have never constructed an Oval Frame before. I am wondering what are the angles I will need on the frame? The balance of the frame work should be pretty simple.


----------



## Jim Tank (Apr 28, 2009)

Teh angles are determined by how wide your stock is. You can make a rectangle using boards 8" wide and be using olny 4 boards with 45 degree angles, or build an octogon using 2' boards and still get the same oval shape. Draw out the frame you desire on cardboard full scale and determine the number of joints at whatever angles are required to be able to use the width lumber you have. If you make a template out of MDF (the miracle product), then you can screw from the back into your stock and use a guide bearing bit to produce a perfect frame every time.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Agreed template is the way to go, it aides in lengths, angles and cut out


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Bob,
There are more details involved here. For instance, if you use only 4 pieces to make your oval, you will have grain going in 4 directions. On the other hand, if you want your grain to more or less follow the shape around the oval, you can use more pieces. I've made oval frames using 8 pieces. Determining the angles is best done by drawing it out full size on cardboard, poster board, or paper, and using a protractor. Being an oval, all the angles would not be the same. But they all have to add up to 360 degrees.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm assuming you want to make an angled oval instead of a smooth curved oval. I have a fairly simple method. The basic principle is to start with a rectangle drawn on paper for the outside dimensions you want.

But, you only have to draw half the length/height/width, whichever way it's laid out. IOW, lets assume the overall size will be 18" wide by 36" high, and the bottom and the top will be angled to create an oval look.

Just draw out from the centerline at 18", and that half will be the same as the other half. So, you have the outside line drawn, and now draw a line parallel to that line for the inside line, which represents the width of the frame borders.

You could start with an easy method of using 45 degrees for the angles. From one corner of the top half of the rectangle measure down in even increments starting lets say at 4", and put marks at every inch. Do that in both directions from the corner. That will give you a 45 angle. for the corners. The further down you mark off, the longer the angled piece will be but the angle will stay at 45 degrees. You end up with basically 8 pieces to the frame, like this.

You can stretch out the oval by making the two parallel sides longer, or change the shape of the ends by offset marks for the angles, i.e., lets say 8" down and 6" across. That will change the shape and the angles will no longer be 45 degrees.

Once you have the half drawn out, transfer to a substrate to make a template for the frame. You can rough cut the final material, and then trim close with a flush trim bit.

Or, just cut the 8 pieces of wood with the angles you drew. You can fit them right to the drawing to check the fit. From the drawing, you can draw in the rabbet for the mirror size, and use that to get your mirror cut for a perfect fit.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I have to disagree, Cabinetman. An eight sided frame will NOT include any 45 degree angles. In a perfect octagon such as the one you linked to, they would be 22.5 degrees.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mmwood_1 said:


> I have to disagree, Cabinetman. An eight sided frame will NOT include any 45 degree angles. In a perfect octagon such as the one you linked to, they would be 22.5 degrees.



The angles of the individual end cuts would be 22.5, for a 45 degree, like each section of a "stop sign frame". Eight sides with 8 angles = 45 degrees x 8 = 360 degrees. If the "oval" ends get stretched, the angles cut will be different.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is a video of the process of constructing 2 oval mirror frames.
Not exactly how you are proposing to build, but interesting for the templates and techniques.
http://www.woodworkingchannel.com/dolphin/vidego_video_library.php
Scroll across to "Router Work Shop" then down to "oval mirror".
At the end of the video is a tutorial on drawing out any sized oval you may need. His process is so simple that even this geometrically challenged guy can understand it.

Gene


----------

